# Started out as a good idea....



## MyaLover (Dec 10, 2007)

Then it got creepy.  I hate it but its funny thought id share the laughter


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 10, 2007)

i think you did a great job. if you can, reshoot it with the mouth hanging down. 

what didnt you like about it?

btw, the eyes look great.


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 10, 2007)

i dont know, i just think its stupid hahahaha  and creepy!


----------



## Double H (Dec 10, 2007)

I know your profile says it's not ok to edit your pics, however, I felt my point would be better taken with an example. I think if you re-shot the pic with your mouth open, it would take away from the "fakeness" you are looking for. If you photoshooped the mouth open, it would help get your idea across better. So here goes (I hope I don't get banned for this)


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 10, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAA!!  I LOVE it!!  its ok to edit them I dont mind.  Thanks for the edit!!  Im going to try it


----------



## Double H (Dec 11, 2007)

MyaLover said:


> AHAHAHAHAA!!  I LOVE it!!  its ok to edit them I dont mind.  Thanks for the edit!!  Im going to try it



Glad you like it. I think an animated gif is in order. The mouth, and the eyes could be moving. How fun!?


----------



## ga_shooter (Feb 1, 2008)

[/quote]
WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!! That is truly creepy, but in a good way.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 1, 2008)

please animated gif!


----------

